# Rod Vault



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Any microskiffers out there have (or had or used) a rod vault like the one that Denver Outfitters sells? I'm thinking about ordering one but figured I'd ask around a bit before spending the $$$. Looks like a good system for transporting when I'm not towing the boat.

Anyone?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I assume you are talking about one piece rods. Just another reason I don't own any. Travel around too much.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

They are nice. Only thing I don't like are they are not super secure. It's pretty easy to bust the lock out of them to gain access if your in an area that isn't so great.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I travel. I put my rods in my SUV on a bungee pulled between the hangup hooks behind the drivers seat. Then run a cord from one hook to the other in the back a pull tight. Place the rods,fly and spinning, on top of the bungee and cord then run another bungee in the back hooks to put over the rod handles to hold them. This keeps them up under the roof so I can fit all the rest of my crap
This way they are safe in a locked truck


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the responses so far. I'm waiting for a shipping quote from DO, that'll help with the decision. I've got a super crew truck with a 5-1/2' bed so none of my fly rods fit inside, or in the bed. I'm just looking for a way to transport rigged rods when I'm not towing the boat.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I made my own with 2" PVC, Bulkhead fittings and a tool box from harbor freight. Just as secure and only cost me $40-50 total.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I flyfish in the surf, so this way I can keep rigged rods with me for before and after work trips. Also, works great for traveling since no one knows whats inside anyways. Attached picture is one I found on the net that inspired my DIY version.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I saw that one when searching the web the other night. Looks pretty good except I'm a bit concerned with the PVC sagging and or flexing underway. Any issues with that on yours?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sometimes I'll leave my rods rigged, but separate them into 2 parts and "fold" them in half. Then all you have to do is put one back together and it's ready to go. It can get a little tangled though, if you have more than one rod.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

DWJensen said:


> I saw that one when searching the web the other night. Looks pretty good except I'm a bit concerned with the PVC sagging and or flexing underway. Any issues with that on yours?


Not yet. I'm planning to add a aluminum channel for support but tying it into all pipes with starboard cross members.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I know this isn't what the OP is looking for, but I have one of these that I use for trout fishing that may be of interest to others. This thing is good for moving from stream to stream for short distances with rigged rods. Although the magnets are really strong, it's not for interstate travel. I put one foot on the hood and the other on the roof to keep an eye on the rods.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

fatalbert43 said:


> I flyfish in the surf, so this way I can keep rigged rods with me for before and after work trips. Also, works great for traveling since no one knows whats inside anyways. Attached picture is one I found on the net that inspired my DIY version.


What are bulkhead fittings and where would I get them to make this?


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

salt_fly said:


> What are bulkhead fittings and where would I get them to make this?


Pool or aquarium pipe fitting for pvc. You can get them on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...f_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FJFXXM6GB8DXAZSHG4A4


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

DWJensen said:


> I saw that one when searching the web the other night. Looks pretty good except I'm a bit concerned with the PVC sagging and or flexing underway. Any issues with that on yours?


I figured I could add aluminum channel for support or find 2" of aluminum tube if it was an issue long term.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think @perrymcfly has something like that on his truck. Looks pretty cool if you ask me. I never take apart my rods, I either leave them in the skiff or put them in the back of the wife's jeep. Probably a bad habit.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I've got one from when I guided out in Colorado... Love it! The only downside to the Titanm(Denver Outfitters) vault is the reel size. I can't fit 2 8wt's (or smaller) and one 10 wt reel (only on the far right slot WITHOUT the reel case). It's nice to have so you can lock everything up if need be. I used the suction cup t's out west and they were great for jumping from spot to spot but I wouldn't use them going down the highway by any means. 

I mounted my rack to the cross bars on my camper shell and didn't use the risers supplied, I just drilled through the bars on the camper and mounted straight to that, keeps it about 3" lower than using the brackets supplied. 

I'll snap a couple pics and upload so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's a few pictures of the rod vault on the rig. You can see how low it sits without using the risers they give you. I think it cleans it up a little bit.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Perry, I appreciate the pics. I'm leaning towards ordering, but am just a bit concerned about the reel capacity. Most of my reels measure between 4 and 5" in diameter (Sage 6060s, 4280s, 4210 and 8012. I doubt that I'd be transporting the 12wt without the boat but I know I'll need to carry at least two 8wts and possibly a 10 from time to time. 

I think I'll email DO and see what they say about arbor/reel sizes.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

DWJensen said:


> Thanks Perry, I appreciate the pics. I'm leaning towards ordering, but am just a bit concerned about the reel capacity. Most of my reels measure between 4 and 5" in diameter (Sage 6060s, 4080s, 4010 and 8012. I doubt that I'd be transporting the 12wt without the boat but I know I'll need to carry at least two 8wts and possibly a 10 from time to time.
> 
> I think I'll email DO and see what they say about arbor/reel sizes.


Yeah, thats the only concern with the rack. I HEARD that they were coming out with a larger reel compartment at some point in time. I can fit two Hatch 7plus and one Hatch 9plus if that helps out. Then theres a little shimmy for the cap to fit over the fighting butt of the rod but it fits.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Good timing - I just finished a message conversation with them about reel sizes. They did say that the current Rod Vault will fit reels up to 4" diameter so it's not going to work for me - BUT they did confirm that the Rod Vault 2 is in prototype stages and will fit large arbor reels "up to 5 or 5.25" and rods with fighting butts. 

Looks like I'm waiting for the RV2...


----------

